# Phal Silbergrube 'KS' and Phal equestris 'PP' HCC



## bigleaf (Jan 27, 2012)

Phal Silbergrube 'KS' (celebensis X equestris)











Phal Silbergrube 'KS' and Phal equestris 'Pink Panther' HCC/AOS


----------



## Erythrone (Jan 27, 2012)

So cute!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 27, 2012)

I love everything about this plant: sweet flowers, multiple branching, gorgeous foliage. And the flowers last several months -- longer than equestris, at least in my experience.


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 28, 2012)

nice!


----------



## W. Beetus (Jan 28, 2012)

Great show of blooms!


----------



## Hera (Jan 28, 2012)

What an enthusiastic grower!!! Very cute.:clap:


----------



## koshki (Jan 28, 2012)

This has been on my wishlist for a long time!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 29, 2012)

koshki said:


> This has been on my wishlist for a long time!



I got mine from Taylor Orchids -- maybe he has some left. I thought he had at least one other keiki, but maybe he sold it at the open house sale last fall. Might be worth asking him.


----------

